# PC Games 11/12: Test und Wertung von Hitman: Absolution (PC) + Vollversion Arcania: Gothic 4 auf DVD



## Petra_Froehlich (26. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 11/12: Test und Wertung von Hitman: Absolution (PC) + Vollversion Arcania: Gothic 4 auf DVD* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 11/12: Test und Wertung von Hitman: Absolution (PC) + Vollversion Arcania: Gothic 4 auf DVD


----------



## joergino (26. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem heutigen Heft habt Ihr mich dem Entschluss, mein Abo nach vielen Jahren zu kündigen, einen riesigen Schritt näher gebracht. Warum gibt es für die DVDs nun weder die gewohnten praktischen Papphüllen noch wenigstens ein Cover im Heft selbst?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,



joergino schrieb:


> Warum gibt es für die DVDs nun weder die gewohnten praktischen Papphüllen noch wenigstens ein Cover im Heft selbst?



Wir haben natürlich vor der Umstellung die Leser befragt - und tun es jetzt wieder (bitte mitmachen!). Hauptanliegen fast aller Befragten war die Umstellung von den nicht besonders hübschen, doppelseitigen DVDs auf die bedruckten DVDs, so dass man auf den ersten Blick sieht, was sich auf der Scheibe befindet.

Uns ist natürlich auch bewusst, dass ein Teil der Leserschaft die DVDs archiviert, entweder in den Papphüllen selbst oder in DVD-Trays oder in CD-Jewel-Cases. Was wäre denn für dich die Ideallösung?

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich gefragt werden würde, dann würde ich sagen, dass es so langsam an der zeit ist, die dvd komplett einzusparen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn ich gefragt werden würde, dann würde ich sagen, dass es so langsam an der zeit ist, die dvd komplett einzusparen.


 
Und wie sollte das dann laufen? Alles per Download herunterladen?
Also jetzt mal unabhängig von der Internetgeschwindigkeit, find ich einen Datenträger total praktisch. Du liest das Heft, brauchst dann nur die DVD einlegen, kannst die Mods davon installieren, die Videos angucken und das Ganze auch im Regal archivieren. Also _ich_ find' das schön.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn ich gefragt werden würde, dann würde ich sagen, dass es so langsam an der zeit ist, die dvd komplett einzusparen.



mit dem Problem das man dann die Laufkundschaft verliehrt die nach der Vollversion gehen


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alles per Download herunterladen?



exakt.

@enisra: 
da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
vollversionen und sonstige extra-inhalte kanns nach wie vor geben, nur eben nicht mehr in physischer form.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> vollversionen und sonstige extra-inhalte kanns nach wie vor geben, nur eben nicht mehr in physischer form.


 
ok
aber ich weiß nicht wie gut das funktioniert, wobei man da schon eher vorher bei einem Sonderheft einen Testballon steigen lassen sollte


----------



## bigkosy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte sie heute schon im Kasten (da Mittwoch Feiertag) und ich finde es schade, dass die Videos jetzt (weil sie HD sind) nicht mehr auf einem DVD-Player abspielbar sind. Zum Glück laufen sie, außer der Xcom-Test (seltsamerweise als mov und nicht wie die anderen als mp4), auf der PS3.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> exakt.
> 
> @enisra:
> da hast du mich falsch verstanden.
> vollversionen und sonstige extra-inhalte kanns nach wie vor geben, nur eben nicht mehr in physischer form.


 
Aber worin liegt der Vorteil des Käufers? Du musst erstmal ins Internet, die Sachen extra runterladen (bei mehreren GB nicht einfach für Leute mit schlechtem Internet). Um es archivieren zu können, musst du diese Daten dann noch extra auf DVD brennen und und und...
Das ist doch mega-umständlich. So nimmt man einfach die DVD und legt sie ein, schaut die Videos an, installiert die Vollversionen. Das ist doch viel komfortabler und einfacher.


----------



## der-jan (26. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Aber worin liegt der Vorteil des Käufers? Du musst erstmal ins Internet, die Sachen extra runterladen (bei mehreren GB nicht einfach für Leute mit schlechtem Internet). Um es archivieren zu können, musst du diese Daten dann noch extra auf DVD brennen und und und...
> Das ist doch mega-umständlich. So nimmt man einfach die DVD und legt sie ein, schaut die Videos an, installiert die Vollversionen. Das ist doch viel komfortabler und einfacher.



dazu kommt daß für viele der kaufanreiz einer magazinvollversion der ist, daß die in der regel ohne kopierschutz daher kommt - diese leute, dieser "kundenkreis" ist nicht mit "registriere dich hier und da damit du bonus sachen runterlanden kannst" nun überhaupt nicht zu begeistern


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> dazu kommt daß für viele der kaufanreiz einer magazinvollversion der ist, daß die in der regel ohne kopierschutz daher kommt - diese leute, dieser "kundenkreis" ist nicht mit "registriere dich hier und da damit du bonus sachen runterlanden kannst" nun überhaupt nicht zu begeistern


 Genau so ist es bei mir, zumindest was den Kopierschutz betrifft.


----------



## GeneralPaul (27. Oktober 2012)

joergino schrieb:


> Mit dem heutigen Heft habt Ihr mich dem Entschluss, mein Abo nach vielen Jahren zu kündigen, einen riesigen Schritt näher gebracht. Warum gibt es für die DVDs nun weder die gewohnten praktischen Papphüllen noch wenigstens ein Cover im Heft selbst?


 
Mein erster Gedanke war: Jetzt wird einem auch hier schon wieder weniger als das neue super tolle mehr verkauft.

Wenigstens ne Papier-Version des DVD-Hüllen-Einlegers..... 
Vieleicht als Download? BITTE BITTE Drucks auch selber aus damit der Verlag die 0,8 CENT sparen kann und ich dafür Papier und teure Privatkundentinte kaufen darf.

Unsere Umfragen haben ergeben...... hat ja schon vor ein paar Jahren bei Lucasarts super funktioniert. 4 Wochen vor release eingestellt weil ja die Umfragen ergeben haben das es keiner will. JaJa...

Umfragen sind schon toll 


Download sind toll. Online ist super, ABER

Denkt einmal dran was ist wenn der Bagger eine Straße weiter das falsche Kabel "erlegt".
Wer sitzt dann fröhlich grinsend vor dem PC und spielt?


Bestimmt nicht die "Internet-only ist ja so viel besser" Jünger


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2012)

mal vorab ich habe ganz egoistisch nur davon gesprochen, wie ich mir das für mich wünschen würde, wenn ich was zu melden hätte. 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du musst erstmal ins Internet



ich muss nicht mehr _extra_ ins internet. rechner an und -überraschung, überraschung- schon ist es da. 
oder wartest du erst noch das tüdelü deines modems ab und suchst dir vorher den billigsten anbieter raus? ich glaube kaum. 



> die Sachen extra runterladen (bei mehreren GB nicht einfach für Leute mit schlechtem Internet)


jo, ist mir schon klar.
ist halt nur die frage, wie viele das noch wirklich betrifft.
und gegenfrage: was ist denn mit denjenigen, die überhuapt kein optisches lw mehr besitzen? die gibt es und es werden täglich mehr. 



> Um es archivieren zu können, musst du diese Daten dann noch extra auf DVD brennen und und und...


weshalb sollte ich denn ein spiel archivieren wollen?



> Das ist doch mega-umständlich.


steam code eingeben - fertig.
find ich jetzt nicht so sonderlich umständlich.



			
				GeneralPaul schrieb:
			
		

> Denkt einmal dran was ist wenn der Bagger eine Straße weiter das falsche Kabel "erlegt".
> Wer sitzt dann fröhlich grinsend vor dem PC und spielt?



also wenns das stromkabel war, dann vermutlich nur derjenige, der einen eigenen generator im hauswirtschaftsraum stehen hat.


----------



## bigkosy (27. Oktober 2012)

Also bei einer Umstellung von DVD (von der mich nur die Videos interessieren) auf Download kündige ich mein Abo auch sofort, dann kann ich mir gleich die Magazinausgabe (die dann sicher auch bald zugunsten der App eingestellt wird) kaufen. Also irgendwo muss auch mal Schluss sein mit dem weniger Leistung aber die Preise erhöhen. Also liebe PC Games lasst diesen Testballon lieber eingepackt.


----------



## ElKodo (27. Oktober 2012)

Um mal ein weiteres Argument in diese DvD-Runde zu werfen:

Es gibt immernoch Leute, die mit einer langsam Verbindung zu kämpfen haben, und sich deshalb gerne Spiele oder andere Daten als "greifliche" Materialien zulegen. Ich selber hänge, gezwungen durch einen wunderschönen Altbau den meine Eltern ihr eigen nennen, an einer 120kb/s W-Lan verbindung gezwungen. Deshakb graust es mich ja manchmal schon vor etwas größeren Spiele-patchs. 

Sowas muss echt nicht sein, liebe PC-Games!


----------



## der-jan (27. Oktober 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Um mal ein weiteres Argument in diese DvD-Runde zu werfen:
> 
> Es gibt immernoch Leute, die mit einer langsam Verbindung zu kämpfen haben, und sich deshalb gerne Spiele oder andere Daten als "greifliche" Materialien zulegen. Ich selber hänge, gezwungen durch einen wunderschönen Altbau den meine Eltern ihr eigen nennen, an einer 120kb/s W-Lan verbindung gezwungen. Deshakb graust es mich ja manchmal schon vor etwas größeren Spiele-patchs.
> 
> Sowas muss echt nicht sein, liebe PC-Games!



hmm beim argument "patch" frag ich mich aber schon ob du keine freunde hast (die eben in keinem altbau wohnen) - nicht nur daß pcg eh nur noch wenig patches bringt - allein die wartezeit bis der patch mal auf nem datenträger erscheint - da ist man doch eh längst mit nem usb stick zu nem freund (oder für ältere arbeitskollegen - weil selbst saugt man ja auch arbeit nicht  ) gegangen


----------



## PropperThunderwolf (27. Oktober 2012)

Finde es merkwürdig das meine Ausgabe heute noch nicht angekommen ist. Normalerweise ist sie immer pünktlich am Samstag Zuhause. :/


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steam code eingeben - fertig.
> find ich jetzt nicht so sonderlich umständlich.



Dann gibts wahrscheinlich ganz viele Leute, deren Code nicht mehr funktioniert weil irgendjemand den im Laden abgeschrieben hat und aktiviert hat, ohne das Heft zu kaufen.


----------



## ElKodo (27. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> hmm beim argument "patch" frag ich mich aber schon ob du keine freunde hast (die eben in keinem altbau wohnen) - nicht nur daß pcg eh nur noch wenig patches bringt - allein die wartezeit bis der patch mal auf nem datenträger erscheint - da ist man doch eh längst mit nem usb stick zu nem freund (oder für ältere arbeitskollegen - weil selbst saugt man ja auch arbeit nicht  ) gegangen


 
das mit dem patch hat sich nicht auf den datenträger bezogen, sondern auf meine internetleitung generell. wenn da nen 1gb patch für z.b. guild wars 2 kommt sauge ich da schon ein paar stündchen. das sollte eher verdeutlichen, dass ich mir dann sicherlich noch größere datenpakete (wie die ganzen daten, die auf der virtuellen heft-dvd wären, runterladen würde).


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Oktober 2012)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war: Jetzt wird einem auch hier schon wieder weniger als das neue super tolle mehr verkauft.
> 
> Wenigstens ne Papier-Version des DVD-Hüllen-Einlegers.....
> Vieleicht als Download? BITTE BITTE Drucks auch selber aus damit der Verlag die 0,8 CENT sparen kann und ich dafür Papier und teure Privatkundentinte kaufen darf.
> ...


 


ElKodo schrieb:


> Um mal ein weiteres Argument in diese DvD-Runde zu werfen:
> 
> Es gibt immernoch Leute, die mit einer langsam Verbindung zu kämpfen haben, und sich deshalb gerne Spiele oder andere Daten als "greifliche" Materialien zulegen. Ich selber hänge, gezwungen durch einen wunderschönen Altbau den meine Eltern ihr eigen nennen, an einer 120kb/s W-Lan verbindung gezwungen. Deshakb graust es mich ja manchmal schon vor etwas größeren Spiele-patchs.
> 
> Sowas muss echt nicht sein, liebe PC-Games!


 
Äh, ich dachte, es ging hier um die DVD-Cover? Wieso tut ihr plötzlich so, als würden wir die DVD einstellen und nur noch Downloads anbieten? Das machen wir doch gar nicht und haben es in naher Zukunft auch nicht vor?!


----------



## meisterYoda (27. Oktober 2012)

Meine Meinung: Surfe mit max 48 kbps und muss die auch noch Teilen (Nein, die Telekom ist nicht am Ausbau interessiert und LTE bring momentan auch nicht mehr). Wenn keine DVD mehr dabei ist kündige ich des Abo. Wenn in Zukunft nur noch Spiele kommen, die man irgendwo online registrieren muss kündige ich des Abo auch (Das Warum ist eine andere Diskussion). 
Was nun der Mehrwert an einem Download gegenüber einer DVD sein soll konnte ich bisher noch nicht nachvollziehen.

Jeder hat sicherlich seine Sicht der Dinge, verursacht durch seine persönliche Situation und ich maße mir nicht an, jemandem irgendwas aufdrücken zu wollen, außer, dass ich ebenso behandelt werde. Meine obige Meinung richtet sich hier nicht gegen Leute mit anderer Meinung sondern an die Herausgeber der Zeitung.
Übrigens geht es mir ziemlich gegen den Strich, dass man das heutzutage immer extra erwähnen muss, da sich sonst gleich jeder mit einer anderen Meinung angesprochen bzw. angegriffen fühlt. Im Internet sind Millionen von Menschen unterwegs, trotzdem denken einige, alles wäre nur auf sie bezogen(Falls sich jemand vom letzten Satz angegriffen fühlt, einfach nochmal am Absatzanfang beginnen).

Zum Thema Umfragen: Dass eine Onlineumfrage zum Thema Online nicht zu 100% objektiv sein kann, sollte eigentlich jemandem klar sein. Das ist nicht nur verursacht durch Leute die gar kein Internet benutzen, sondern auch durch Leute die nicht der Meinung sind sich im Internet zu allem äußern zu müssen oder sich auch anders Informieren. Den allseits bekannten Satz zu Statistiken lasse ich hier mal weg(Falls sich jemand vom letzten Absatz angegriffen fühlt, einfach nochmal den  vorigen Absatz lesen)

Zum Thema "Bei Freunden runterladen" (Nicht nur hier erwähnt sondern auch anderswo)
Was geht es Leute im Internet an ob man Freunde hat oder nicht. Außerdem gibt es durchaus nachvollziehbare Gründe, nicht ständig zu Freunden rennen zu wollen z.B. sie könnten sich ausgenutzt fühlen wenn man alle Tage ankommt, sie wohnen nicht direkt nebenan, nicht alle Freunde sind in diesen Dingen so verlässlich wenn man sie um was bittet, man hat Freunde (z.B. in jüngeren Jahren) die kein oder beschränkt Internet haben oder man will es einfach nicht(solls auch geben). 
Die Lösung mag sich für einen selber durchaus lLogisch anhören, meistens kennt man aber seinen Gegenüber im Internet überhaupt nicht und kann nicht beurteilen was für diesen möglich ist.

MFG


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Oktober 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> hmm beim argument "patch" frag ich mich aber schon ob du keine freunde hast (die eben in keinem altbau wohnen) - nicht nur daß pcg eh nur noch wenig patches bringt - allein die wartezeit bis der patch mal auf nem datenträger erscheint - da ist man doch eh längst mit nem usb stick zu nem freund (oder für ältere arbeitskollegen - weil selbst saugt man ja auch arbeit nicht  ) gegangen


Wäre das z. B. bei Steam-only Spielen überhaupt möglich? So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es bei diesen doch nur Auto-Patches, oder kann man diese als Datei auch auf einen USB-Stick speichern?

Was die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit anbelangt, ich habe eine 32'er Leitung und selbst die wäre mir zu langsam, noch dazu da diese oft nur bei einem Bruchteil der maximalen Geschwindigkeit läuft, besonders so ab 18.00 Uhr und hängt aber natürlich auch von den Servern ab.

Gut wer keine Arbeit hat, der kann sich das auch zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt herunterladen,  aber wir sollten am besten von den Leuten ausgehen die einer nachgehen.

Ich kann dieses entweder oder sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, man könnte ja zu der DVD auch die Option eines Downloads anbieten. Oder ein Heft mit DVD und eines mit einem Downloadangebot.

Wobei ich ersteres klar bevorzugen würde, denn wenn wirklich mal die DVD defekt wäre, könnte man sich das Spiel herunterladen, in diesem Fall fände ich es sinnvoll.

Ich habe nebenbei auf einige Spiele der Computer Bild Spiele verzichtet, zwar auch wegen der umständlichen Altersverifizierung, aber wäre das Spiel auf DVD gewesen, hätte ich es vielleicht trotz der Umständlichkeit versucht.

Okay, dann hätte es wahrscheinlich eine Möglichkeit gegeben den ab 18 Check zu umgehen.


----------



## gamersince1984 (27. Oktober 2012)

Für mich wars das mit der PC-Games. Erstens, weil die Videos nur noch in HD vorliegen und zweitens, weil die meisten Videos nur in der überteuerten Extended-Ausgabe vorhanden sind.


----------



## ViktorEippert (27. Oktober 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Für mich wars das mit der PC-Games. Erstens, weil die Videos nur noch in HD vorliegen und zweitens, weil die meisten Videos nur in der überteuerten Extended-Ausgabe vorhanden sind.


 
Das ist nur Ausnahmefällen so, wenn die Vollversion zu viel Raum auf der DVD einnimmt.

Davon abgesehen: Was spricht gegen HD-Videos?


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Das ist nur Ausnahmefällen so, wenn die Vollversion zu viel Raum auf der DVD einnimmt.
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Was spricht gegen HD-Videos?


 
Das ist auch so ein Punkt den ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe, ist es nicht eigentlich besser wenn Videos nicht nur SD sind?
Das mit den Videos ist allerdings wirklich etwas doof


----------



## BladeWND (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich fände es gut, auch wenn sicher nur schwer realisierbar das man als Abonnement wählen kann ob man alle Videos möchte oder die Vollversion. Ich brauch letzteres nie


----------



## bigkosy (27. Oktober 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Das ist nur Ausnahmefällen so, wenn die Vollversion zu viel Raum auf der DVD einnimmt.


Die aber zuletzt öfter eintreten und ich könnte auch auf die VV verzichten zugunsten der Videos.



Vik86 schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen HD-Videos?



Das sie (wie ich bereits schrieb) nicht auf DVD-Playern laufen, sondern:
a) auf dem PC (unbequem am Rechner zu schauen)
b) auf der PS3 
c) nach langwierigem und qualitätsminderndem Umwandeln am TV



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das machen wir doch gar nicht und haben es in naher Zukunft auch nicht vor?!


 
nun, nahe Zukunft könnte auch heißen: "wir machen das ab 2013". Also ein wirkliches Dementi klingt anders.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Oktober 2012)

bigkosy schrieb:


> nun, nahe Zukunft könnte auch heißen: "wir machen das ab 2013". Also ein wirkliches Dementi klingt anders.



Okay, dann: Das haben wir in Zukunft auch nicht vor! 
So, jetzt brauchst du mir die Worte nicht mehr im Mund herumzudrehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte eine klitzekleine Bitte bezüglich des nächsten Jahres:
Bitte nicht mehr so viele RPG-Vollversionen. Allein mit Oblivion, jetzt Arkania und nächste Ausgabe noch Drakensang, gleich drei mal dasselbe Genre... Ich verspüre da eine gewisse Übersättigung, ein wenig mehr Genre-Abwechslung wäre nicht schlecht.

*Flüstermodus ein*
"Trackmania United Forever", "Sam & Max - Season 2" oder "Batman: AA"... Lasst es euch einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen 
*Flüstermoduaus*

P.S. Sehr gute Ausgabe, und ungewöhnliche viele Tests diesmal... Top !


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Oktober 2012)

@Sauerlandboy
Gothic 4 muss man aber nicht unbedingt zu der Kategorie RPGs zählen. 

Ich hätte gerne noch mehr RPGs, von mir aus auch nur noch dieses Genre.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2012)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Die aber zuletzt öfter eintreten und ich könnte auch auf die VV verzichten zugunsten der Videos.


 
ja ne, nur bevor man solche Thesen aufstellt sollte man seine Wahrnehmung mit der Realität syncronisieren,
denn blöder Weise war das letzte mal das Videos Speicherplatz geopfert wurden für Wheelman, das bei der 11/11 bei lag, also vor einem Jahr, so viel mal zu "zuletzt"
Und davor war es Sacred 2 in der 9/11 wo alle dem Platzt geopfert wurden und davor nocheinmal zu Tomb Raider Underworld in der 5/11 und dann bis zur 4/10 wieder garnicht, also 4 mal in 32 Ausgaben, so viel dann auch mal zu "öfters" . . .
Leider hab ich ab der 3/10 grade keine DVDs zur Hand, aber anhand der Überprüfung würde ich mich jetzt eh nicht so sehr auf dein Gedächtniss verlassen


----------



## bigkosy (27. Oktober 2012)

ich verweise auch mal auf die 6/12 wo es keine Videos zu Ironfront, Dirt Showdown, RE ORC, Binary Domain und The Walking Dead gab, da wohl die VV zu groß war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass man es wieder so wie früher macht. Nur 2 verschiedene Ausgaben: Ein reine Magazinausgabe (für Leute, die keine DVD wollen) und eine komplette mit 2 DVDs und allen Inhalten.
Ich hab damals ein ab18 Abo gemacht - gibts heute gar nicht mehr? - und jetzt hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich gar nicht mehr alle Inhalte bekomme. So wie bei einem Computerspiel, welches veröffentlicht wird und es schon weitere Story DLCs zu kaufen gibt.
Es gibt da mittlerweile so unterschiedliche Ausgaben, dass ich da nicht mehr durchblicke. Was braucht man, um wirklich das gesamte PCG Heft und alle DVD Inhalte zu bekommen? Kann man sein jetztiges Abo darauf umstellen? Was kostet das?
So wie es momentan läuft, hab ich einfach das Gefühl eine abgespeckte PCG zu bekommen, während es wohl irgendwo eine Goldversion davon gibt


----------



## elvisharly (27. Oktober 2012)

@bigkosy: Schön, dass es noch User gibt, wie Sie. Ich bin Fan der tollen Videos.


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

bigkosy schrieb:


> ich verweise auch mal auf die 6/12 wo es keine Videos zu Ironfront, Dirt Showdown, RE ORC, Binary Domain und The Walking Dead gab, da wohl die VV zu groß war.


 
ah, ich seh schon, worauf das rauslaufen soll, hinterher seine Argumente ändern um anderen nicht recht geben zu müssen
Du hast nach Videos gefragt, dummerweise sind aber auf der Zweiten DVD 10 Videos und 3 Trailer + nochmal HD-Videos für alle die keine so schlechten DVD-Player haben, außerdem wird es dadurch nur Minimal besser wird, denn es war weder des öfteren, noch in Letzter Zeit, seh es ein, deine Wahrnehmung läuft nachweißlich nicht mit der Realität syncron



elvisharly schrieb:


> @bigkosy: Schön, dass es noch User gibt, wie Sie. Ich bin Fan der tollen Videos.


 
es wäre eher schön nicht gleich jedem hinterher zu hecheln, vorallem wenn der jenige nachweißbar Falsch liegt


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Okay, dann: Das haben wir in Zukunft auch nicht vor!


 
schade.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. Oktober 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Okay, dann: Das haben wir in Zukunft auch nicht vor!



Gut !
Die Vollversion wird bald hier liegen, dazu sollen es ja einige Tests mehr sein. Arcania ist ein CRPG, aber scheinbar nur noch ein mittelmäßiges (auch wenn PCG hier mal wieder eine etwas hohe Wertung vergeben hat). Das passt aber, denn solche lege ich mir meistens nur noch als Heftversion zu, falls mich das Genre interessiert. Scheint wieder eine gute PCG - Ausgabe zu werden. Soweit ich das verfolge, können die HD - Videos nach wie vor bei Einlegen in den DVD - Player am PC gesehen werden. Und zudem wird es auch in Zukunft Spiele auf DVD geben. Das ist weiterhin gute Tradition. Nur weil mittlerweile viele meinen, mit Einschalten des PC sei auch das Internet an, ist das durchaus nicht gesellschaftliche Realität. Es gibt auch viele, die mit einem Surfstick ins Internet gehen.


----------



## Wamboland (28. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass man es wieder so wie früher macht. Nur 2 verschiedene Ausgaben: Ein reine Magazinausgabe (für Leute, die keine DVD wollen) und eine komplette mit 2 DVDs und allen Inhalten.
> Ich hab damals ein ab18 Abo gemacht - gibts heute gar nicht mehr? - und jetzt hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich gar nicht mehr alle Inhalte bekomme. So wie bei einem Computerspiel, welches veröffentlicht wird und es schon weitere Story DLCs zu kaufen gibt.
> Es gibt da mittlerweile so unterschiedliche Ausgaben, dass ich da nicht mehr durchblicke. Was braucht man, um wirklich das gesamte PCG Heft und alle DVD Inhalte zu bekommen? Kann man sein jetztiges Abo darauf umstellen? Was kostet das?
> So wie es momentan läuft, hab ich einfach das Gefühl eine abgespeckte PCG zu bekommen, während es wohl irgendwo eine Goldversion davon gibt



Jup. Sehe ich ähnlich. 

Allerdings finde ich den Preis der Extrended etwas zu hoch. Für 73€ würde ich es mir vermutlich überlegen ... oder noch besser, eine Version für 63,90€ ohne Prämie ^^

Erstaunt war ich aber, das die Ausgabe dieses mal schon am Freitag da war. Letzten Monat war sie dafür erst am Mittwoch da. 

Wer noch ein langsames Inet hat tut mir echt leid. Wohne zwar auch aufm Dorf (Tkom schafft es immerhin auf 3,5k Leitung), aber dank Kabel Deutschland steht hier 32Mbit (wenn ich wollte ab Nov. sogar 100Mbit) zur Verfügung. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen - 4Mb/s ist einfach schön.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass man es wieder so wie früher macht. Nur 2 verschiedene Ausgaben: Ein reine Magazinausgabe (für Leute, die keine DVD wollen) und eine komplette mit 2 DVDs und allen Inhalten. Es gibt da mittlerweile so unterschiedliche Ausgaben, dass ich da nicht mehr durchblicke. Was braucht man, um wirklich das gesamte PCG Heft und alle DVD Inhalte zu bekommen? Kann man sein jetztiges Abo darauf umstellen? Was kostet das? So wie es momentan läuft, hab ich einfach das Gefühl eine abgespeckte PCG zu bekommen, während es wohl irgendwo eine Goldversion davon gibt


 
In den vergangenen Jahren hat sich nicht wirklich was geändert: Es gibt die PCG Magazin ohne DVD, die PCG DVD (1 DVD) und die Extended (2 DVDs). Dann haben wir noch die Extraklasse mit den Klassenbüchern. Die Premium erscheint nur alle drei Monate.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du nur die zwei DVDs haben - den 32-Seiten-Sonderteil aber nicht?

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> In den vergangenen Jahren hat sich nicht wirklich was geändert: Es gibt die PCG Magazin ohne DVD, die PCG DVD (1 DVD) und die Extended (2 DVDs). Dann haben wir noch die Extraklasse mit den Klassenbüchern. Die Premium erscheint nur alle drei Monate.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du nur die zwei DVDs haben - den 32-Seiten-Sonderteil aber nicht?
> 
> ...


 
Danke erst mal für die Antwort. Mir ging es einfach darum, welche PC Games das ist, bei der man wirklich alle Inhalte bekommt. Also ist es die Extended-Ausgabe..und ja die 32 Seiten würde ich dann natürlich auch mitnehmen. Lässt sich ein jetztiges Abo problemlos auf diese Version umstellen? Ist das möglich?


----------



## Marko3006 (28. Oktober 2012)

Das erste Heft nach langer Zeit was ich mir mal wieder holen werde! Nicht das die Hefte schlechter geworden sind aber heutzutage wird ja eh alles schneller Online abgehandelt^^


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Das erste Heft nach langer Zeit was ich mir mal wieder holen werde! Nicht das die Hefte schlechter geworden sind aber heutzutage wird ja eh alles schneller Online abgehandelt^^


 
naja, aber nicht alles steht online, außerdem will man nicht immer am PC lesen, sondern auch wo anderst, im Bett z.B., außerdem sind die Tests online auch einfacher gehalten


----------



## BJubilee (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die DVDs jetzt nicht mehr in einem Cover für Amaray-Hüllen beigelegt sind.

Ich habe mir für das kommende Jahr entsprechende Hüllen zugelegt um alle Spiele angemessen zu lagern und am Ende eine nette kleine PC Games-Sammlung zu haben. Der Plan geht jetzt leider nicht mehr wirklich auf.

Keine Ahnung, ob ich der einzige bin, den das stört bzw. der lieber wieder unbedruckte Discs und dafür richtige Cover hätte, aber ich wollte diesen Kritikpunkt nur einfach mal anbringen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ne Version mit 2 DVDs und ohne den Extrateil währ (für mich Ideal) bzw. wenn, dann mit einem echten Mehrwert. Aktuell ist es ja meisten ein Tipp und Tricks zu aktuellen Heftvollversion und wenn mal was anderes dann oft zu oberflächlich (wie das zu Guild Wars 2, das Spiel passt halt nicht auf ein Paar seiten). Im Grunde ein größerer Magazin Teil und es wär nah an perfekt.


----------



## HitmanFan (29. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt's jetzt schon den Test zu Absolution im Heft, aber kein passendes Testvideo auf DVD? Echt schade.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Da gibt's jetzt schon den Test zu Absolution im Heft, aber kein passendes Testvideo auf DVD? Echt schade.


Ich glaube an dem Video hättest du keinen Spaß gehabt, wenn Zensurbalken oder unkenntlich gemachte Szenen die Sicht aufs Spiel genommen hätten. Bei einem FSK18-Titel und einem Spiel wie eben Hitman geht's nunmal nicht "feinfühlig" daher.


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube an dem Video hättest du keinen Spaß gehabt, wenn Zensurbalken oder unkenntlich gemachte Szenen die Sicht aufs Spiel genommen hätten. Bei einem FSK18-Titel und einem Spiel wie eben Hitman geht's nunmal nicht "feinfühlig" daher.


 
wobei aber ein Video von einem 18ner Titel nicht auch unbedingt selbst auch nen 18ner Siegel bekommen muss, wenn du jetzt z.B. nur Landschaft zeigst oder vielleicht auch Postal 2 im "Alibi-Modus" also nur Milch kaufen, durchspielst, dann könntest es vielleicht sogar Frei für alle hinbiegen 

Und naja, so interessieren mich jetzt die Extraseiten eher weniger, mich würden tatsächlich mehr DVDs bzw. Videos eher interessieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei aber ein Video von einem 18ner Titel nicht auch unbedingt selbst auch nen 18ner Siegel bekommen muss, wenn du jetzt z.B. nur Landschaft zeigst oder vielleicht auch Postal 2 im "Alibi-Modus" also nur Milch kaufen, durchspielst, dann könntest es vielleicht sogar Frei für alle hinbiegen


 *grins*

Klar, an sich kann man zu jedem Spiel für die reifere Zielgruppeo ein Video zeigen, auch eben zu Hitman. Wäre nur ziemlich nichtssagend, wenn man alles zu sehen bekäme, nur nichts das, womit der Mann mit dem Strichcode seine Brötchen verdient.


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *grins*
> 
> Klar, an sich kann man zu jedem Spiel für die reifere Zielgruppeo ein Video zeigen, auch eben zu Hitman. Wäre nur ziemlich nichtssagend, wenn man alles zu sehen bekäme, nur nichts das, womit der Mann mit dem Strichcode seine Brötchen verdient.


 
kommt drauf an was du zeigen willst, wobei bei Hitman könnte man das sogar zeigen, nur läßt man dann halt das Ergebniss weg


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Oktober 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Da gibt's jetzt schon den Test zu Absolution im Heft, aber kein passendes Testvideo auf DVD? Echt schade.


 
Das liegt am frühen Testzeitpunkt. Videos aus der (während des Tests mehrmals gepatchten) Review-Version mussten wir zur Abnahme an Square Enix schicken. Weil die DVD-Abgabe eine Woche vor der des Hefts liegt, wurde das Video schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr rechtzeitig fertig.


----------



## HitmanFan (30. Oktober 2012)

Wird es im Heft auch einen größeren Abschnitt zu den Systemanforderungen von "Hitman Absolution" geben? 
Wüsste nämlich ganz gerne, ob die höchsten Einstellungen auch noch mit einer GTX 570 zu Meistern sind? :o


----------



## Briareos (30. Oktober 2012)

BJubilee schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die DVDs jetzt  nicht mehr in einem Cover für Amaray-Hüllen beigelegt sind.
> [..]
> Keine  Ahnung, ob ich der einzige bin, den das stört bzw. der lieber wieder  unbedruckte Discs und dafür richtige Cover hätte, aber ich wollte diesen  Kritikpunkt nur einfach mal anbringen.


Nein, du bist mit Garantie nicht der Einzige, mir geht das auch gewaltig gegen den Strich. Schon allein aus dem Grund, dass ich meine CDs/DVDs tatsächlich noch wertschätze und ordentlich sortiert in meinem Arbeitszimmer im Regal stehen habe. (Okay, die wirklich alten Heft-CD's aus den 90ern sind mittlerweile in ein Schrankfach im Arbeitszimmer ausgelagert wurden ...)

Ich persönlich fand die Papphüllen, die bisher verwendet wurden sehr praktisch: DVD raus, auseinander trennen etwas falten und schwups hatte man sein DVD-Cover.

Und in welcher ominösen Umfrage habt ihr denn herausbekommen, dass die Leser kein (wie auch immer geartetes) Cover mehr haben wollen? Ich kann mich beim besten Willen an keine erinnern ...

BtW: Aber ein Lob dafür, dass die PC Games bei uns Mittwochs-Feiertaglern schon heute erschienen ist.



Bonkic schrieb:


> und gegenfrage: was ist denn mit denjenigen, die überhuapt kein optisches lw mehr besitzen? die gibt es und es werden täglich mehr.


Ich habe einen weitläufigen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis und einen Computer OHNE optisches Laufwerk suche ich da vergebens.



Bonkic schrieb:


> weshalb sollte ich denn ein spiel archivieren wollen?


Den Wert einer schöne Spielesammlung im physisch existenden Schrank im eigenen Arbeits-/Wohnzimmer kann die Download-Generation wohl einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich habe einen weitläufigen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis und einen Computer OHNE optisches Laufwerk suche ich da vergebens.


 Sieht bei mir und meinem Familien-/Freundes-Umfeld nicht anders aus. Wäre auch etwas seltsam, wenn man zufällig im Fachladen ein Spiel findet, dass man sich gerne antun möchte, es aber am fehlendens DVD-/BR-Laufwerk scheitert. 


Briareos schrieb:


> Den Wert einer schöne Spielesammlung im physisch existenden Schrank im eigenen Arbeits-/Wohnzimmer kann die Download-Generation wohl einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich habe einen weitläufigen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis und einen Computer OHNE optisches Laufwerk suche ich da vergebens.



komisch, ich kenne ne menge leute, die bspw ein ultrabook ohne dvd-lw besitzen. 



> Den Wert einer schöne Spielesammlung im physisch existenden Schrank im eigenen Arbeits-/Wohnzimmer kann die Download-Generation wohl einfach nicht verstehen.


kommentier ich jetzt einfach mal nicht. 
(zumal der kommentar absolut fehl am platze war. es ging nämlich um das archivieren von ohnehin schon digital erstandenen titeln. und darin erkenne ich beim besten willen keinen sinn. falls den jd. sehen sollte, möge er ihn mir bitte mitteilen)


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Oktober 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Wird es im Heft auch einen größeren Abschnitt zu den Systemanforderungen von "Hitman Absolution" geben?
> Wüsste nämlich ganz gerne, ob die höchsten Einstellungen auch noch mit einer GTX 570 zu Meistern sind? :o



Gibt es im Test. Wer es noch ausführlicher mag, der kann auch in die Hitman-Vorschau in Ausgabe 09/12 schauen: Auf Seite 43 hatten wir bereits anhand der (technisch identischen) Sniper Challenge die exakten Hardware-Anforderungen des Spiels ausbaldowert.


----------



## Assur-Kris (30. Oktober 2012)

Arcania:Gothic 4 ist





> Weltweit zum ersten mal auf heft-dvd


??? o_O

Das ist Lüge :/

CD-Action war erste (nr 12/2012 - premiere: 23.10.2012, Dienstag).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Assur-Kris schrieb:


> Arcania:Gothic 4 ist??? o_O
> 
> Das ist Lüge :/
> 
> CD-Action war erste (nr 12/2012 - premiere: 23.10.2012, Dienstag).


 Denke hier wird bewusst immer vom deutschen Raum gesprochen, das mit dem "Weltweit" war eher ein Irrtum seitens der Redaktion.


----------



## AgentStinger (1. November 2012)

Achtung: Das Arcania auf der PC Games DVD ist nicht die aktuelle Version, sondern sollte vor dem Spielen dringend gepatched werden. Ansonsten darf man sich über ruckelige abgehakte Animationen ärgern, obwohl sonst alles flüssig läuft (so gings mir).

Die Patches lassen sich leider nur mit einem Trick installieren, der hier beschrieben wird:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/1172893-Problem-mit-Aktivierung
(Posting von Oswald Mandus)
Nach dem Installieren des Patches können alte Savegames nicht mehr verwendet werden!

Und natürlich gibts nen Sinn, auch digital erworbene Spiele auf einem Datenträger zu archivieren:
Die DVD kann man auch nach 10 Jahren noch ausm Schrank holen, den Download gibts irgendwann nicht mehr.


----------



## AgentStinger (1. November 2012)

Allerdings habe ich jetzt nach Ende des Ersten Kapitels auf der Insel folgenden Grafikbug:
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8020/tollp.jpg (vermutlich weils Regnet)

Vor dem Patch war das nicht so...

Hat jemand ne Lösung dazu? Ich google grad noch....

Schon ein bisschen Mist, dieses Spiel


----------



## Marko3006 (2. November 2012)

Bei mir startet Arcania nicht einmal! Ein kleines Fenster erschein (schwarz) dann komm Arcania funktioniert nicht mehr! Benutze Win 7 64x Treiber alle aktuell


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Bei mir startet Arcania nicht einmal! Ein kleines Fenster erschein (schwarz) dann komm Arcania funktioniert nicht mehr! Benutze Win 7 64x Treiber alle aktuell


 
Schon einmal im Kompatibilitätsmodus und mit "als Administrator ausführen" probiert?


----------



## Marko3006 (2. November 2012)

Ja brachte allerdings keinen Erfolg


----------



## Martinroessler (2. November 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Fenster erschein (schwarz) dann komm Arcania funktioniert nicht mehr! Benutze Win 7 64x Treiber alle aktuell


 So wie hier?
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...rcania-installationsprobleme.html#post9523040

Wenn ja lies mal meine Antwort darauf (Seite 2)


----------



## AgentStinger (3. November 2012)

Ich hab jetzt Arcania nochmal deinstalliert und diesmal mit der Methode von Martinroessler gepatched.
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...rcania-installationsprobleme.html#post9521921

Animationen sehen flüssig aus, Patch hat also funktioniert.
Mal schaun, ob auf der zweiten Insel die üblen Texturfehler weg sind...

Falls ja sollte PC Games auf diesen Link aufmerksam machen, denn in der ungepatchten Version, wie das Spiel auf der DVD ist, ist es ein Graus.


----------



## Marko3006 (4. November 2012)

Also bei mir klappt keiner der Tipps! Leider!


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. November 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt keiner der Tipps! Leider!


 
In dem Fall mal eine Mail mit Bitte um Hilfe an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de schreiben


----------



## Marko3006 (4. November 2012)

Der Jung hat frei^^


----------



## Briareos (5. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> komisch, ich kenne ne menge leute, die bspw ein ultrabook ohne dvd-lw besitzen.


Wenn ich gemein *wäre*, *könnte* ich ja jetzt sagen "Klarer Fall von selbst schuld.". Aber da ich ein netter Mensch bin, kommt mir sowas selbstverfreilich nicht einmal in den Sinn.^^



Bonkic schrieb:


> zumal der kommentar absolut fehl am platze war. es ging nämlich um das archivieren von ohnehin schon digital erstandenen titeln. und darin erkenne ich beim besten willen keinen sinn. falls den jd. sehen sollte, möge er ihn mir bitte mitteilen





AgentStinger schrieb:


> Und natürlich gibts nen Sinn, auch digital erworbene Spiele auf einem Datenträger zu archivieren:
> Die DVD kann man auch nach 10 Jahren noch ausm Schrank holen, den Download gibts irgendwann nicht mehr.


Mach ich persönlich zwar nicht (aber auch nur weil sich die Spiele, die ich rein digital erworben habe, an einer Hand abzählen lassen), ist aber zumindest ein plausibler Grund. Ich weiß manch einer sieht das anders (und das kann ja auch gerne jeder handhaben wie er oder sie es will), aber *ich persönlich* habe gerne noch einen physischen Gegenwert für mein sauer verdientes Geld. Aus diesem Grund kaufe ich meine Musik zum Beispiel ausnahmslos auf diesen veralteten Silberlingen ... oder sogar auf den antiken schwarzen Scheiben.

Aber sei's drum: Das Thema ist zum einen arg OT und zum anderen kann das wie gesagt jeder machen wie er/sie will. Leben ja schliesslich in einem freien Land.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wenn ich gemein *wäre*, *könnte* ich ja jetzt sagen "Klarer Fall von selbst schuld.". Aber da ich ein netter Mensch bin, kommt mir sowas selbstverfreilich nicht einmal in den Sinn.^^


 
was wäre daran _gemein_, anderen menschen einen freien willen zu unterstellen?


----------



## Aenimus (5. November 2012)

Ähm...Arcania: Gothic 4 - "...natürlich gibt es nicht nur entlang der Hauptstory, sondern auch abseits der Quests viel zu erforschen und zu entdecken"

war das nicht einer der größten Kritikpunkte das es eben nicht viel zu tun gibt neben der Hauptstory?
Oder verwechsle ich da gerade was?


----------



## Runge (6. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

in den letzten Ausgaben war immer die Hülle der DVD das Cover für die DVD-Plastikhülle... Warum habt ihr das wieder weggemacht und jetzt wieder die weiße Verpackung?

Bitte ändert das wieder damit man ein Cover für die Hüllen hat

MfG

Runge


----------



## nils993 (8. November 2012)

Hallo,...welche Version hat das Spiel Arcania, es lässt sich nicht patchen, Grafikfehler, Steuerung lässt sich nicht einstellen u.s.w.,....-bei der original Kaufversion des Spiels gibt es diese Probleme nach dem patchen nicht mehr,...


----------



## Martinroessler (8. November 2012)

nils993 schrieb:


> es lässt sich nicht patchen


http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...rcania-installationsprobleme.html#post9521921


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (8. November 2012)

Martinroessler schrieb:


> http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...rcania-installationsprobleme.html#post9521921


 
Wenn ich das Spiel so patche wie beschrieben, krieg ich den "Regenbug", d.h. nur noch Grauschleier sobald es regnet. Ohne Patches ist der "Regenbug" zwar weg, aber das Spiel dafür unspielbar langsam (ständig nur FPS im einstelligen Bereich).


----------



## radinger (9. November 2012)

Falls jemand bei Computec auf die Meinung eines langjährigen Kunden Wert legt, hier ist meine:

Da ich erst *heute*, am 9.11., meine Abo-Ausgabe bekommen habe (toller österreichischer Abo-Service , in den 13 Jahren, die ich die Zeitschrift jetzt abonniert habe, ist der Service immer mieser geworden, inzwischen muss ich schon froh sein, wenn ich die PC Games ein paar Tage nach dem Kiosk-Erscheinungstag bekomme - ich habe mich jetzt vor ein paar Tagen offiziell beim Computec-Support beschwert, Antwort habe ich aber noch keine bekommen), kann ich hier jetzt auch endlich mitreden:

*Die neue DVD-Hülle ist eine Frechheit.*

Die bisherige Lösung, die mit dem Inhalt der DVD bedruckte Papphülle, die man auch in eine Plastik-DVD-Hülle legen kann (was ich nie gemacht habe), war ideal, *bitte wieder umstellen!*

Aber selbst beim letzten Mal, als man auf die Schnapsidee gekommen ist, die tolle beschriftete Papphülle abzuschaffen, war zumindest der Ersatz halbwegs hochwertig, diese neue Papierhülle ist ein (schlechter) Witz. Warum man diese Umstellung, die schon beim letzten Versuch vor ein paar Jahren heftig kritisiert worden ist und dann zum Glück rückgängig gemacht wurde, jetzt noch einmal probiert, verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wer für so was verantwortlich ist, die Leser sind demjenigen offensichtlich völlig egal.
Zum Gegenargument "Aber wir haben ja jetzt dafür eine bedruckte DVD!" kann ich nur sagen: Na und? Ob die DVD bedruckt ist oder nicht, ist mir nicht wichtig, die sehe ich nur, wenn ich sie aus der Hülle nehme und ins Laufwerk lege. Auch das Umrehen hat mich nie gestört.

Nun zum Inhalt der DVD:
Das wichtigste sind für mich die von der Redaktion erstellten Videos, den Rest nutze ich eigentlich so gut wie nie. Die Vollversion ist für mich nur eine nette Beigabe, ich könnte auch gerne darauf verzichten. Seit bei der PCG jeden Monat ein Spiel beiliegt, habe ich vielleicht 3 oder 4 davon gespielt (meist interssiert mich das Spiel nicht, oder ich besitze es bereits).
Ich sehe es also nicht ein, als Abonnent jetzt auf einen Teil der Videos verzichten zu müssen, weil die Vollversionen immer mehr Platz brauchen.

Zum Schluss aber auch noch was positives:
Ich bin nach all den Jahren mit dem Inhalt des Heftes immer noch (großteils) sehr zufrieden! Die meisten Artikel sind gut geschrieben und sehr interessant zu lesen. Vor allem die Tests von Redakteuren der PC!!! Games Stammredaktion sind fast immer eine große Hilfe bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (9. November 2012)

> Da ich erst *heute*, am 9.11., meine Abo-Ausgabe bekommen habe (toller österreichischer Abo-Service , in den 13 Jahren, die ich die Zeitschrift jetzt abonniert habe, ist der Service immer mieser geworden, inzwischen muss ich schon froh sein, wenn ich die PC Games ein paar Tage nach dem Kiosk-Erscheinungstag bekomme



Das ist aber in der Tat extrem seltsam, da die komplette Menge für ein Land gleichzeitig ausgeliefert wird. Dann hätten ja alle Österreicher ihr Heft später erhalten. Bin gespannt, was der Leserservice sagt.



> Zum Gegenargument "Aber wir haben ja jetzt dafür eine bedruckte DVD!" kann ich nur sagen: Na und? Ob die DVD bedruckt ist oder nicht, ist mir nicht wichtig, die sehe ich nur, wenn ich sie aus der Hülle nehme und ins Laufwerk lege. Auch das Umrehen hat mich nie gestört.



Der Bedruck und das Nicht-mehr-wenden-müssen war der ganz ganz ganz großen Mehrheit der Leser extrem wichtig. Deshalb haben wir es geändert.

Bzgl. des Inlays: Am Ende dieses Artikels gibt es ein PDF zum Herunterladen und Ausdrucken - damit lässt sich eine standesgemäße DVD-Hülle erstellen.



> Das wichtigste sind für mich die von der Redaktion erstellten Videos, den Rest nutze ich eigentlich so gut wie nie. (...) Ich sehe es also nicht ein, als Abonnent jetzt auf einen Teil der Videos verzichten zu müssen, weil die Vollversionen immer mehr Platz brauchen.



Weder Heft-am-Kiosk-Käufer noch Abonnenten müssen auf irgendetwas verzichten; gegenüber der bisherigen DVD-Aufteilung hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, wir haben genauso viel Platz wie bisher auf der Scheibe. Dass wir bei einem Heft mit zwei DVDs mehr Videos anbieten können (und müssen), liegt auf der Hand. Natürlich kommt es hin und wieder vor, dass die Vollversionen etwas mehr Platz brauchen; im Falle von Oblivion haben wir den Abonnenten zusätzlich die Extended-DVD mit ins Paket gepackt.



> Ich bin nach all den Jahren mit dem Inhalt des Heftes immer noch (großteils) sehr zufrieden! Die meisten Artikel sind gut geschrieben und sehr interessant zu lesen. Vor allem die Tests von Redakteuren der PC!!! Games Stammredaktion sind fast immer eine große Hilfe bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.



Das freut uns sehr - vielen Dank für das Lob. Und bzgl. der Reaktion des Aboservice: Bitte halt mich auf dem Laufenden, was daraus geworden ist (petra.froehlich@pcgames.de).

Schönes Wochenende!

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Inlays: Am Ende dieses Artikels gibt es ein PDF zum Herunterladen und Ausdrucken - damit lässt sich eine standesgemäße DVD-Hülle erstellen.



Das ist super. Danke 




> Schönes Wochenende!
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


Wünsche ich ebenfalls.


----------



## radinger (10. November 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, euer Support sollte sich ein Beispiel an der Redaktion nehmen!



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Das ist aber in der Tat extrem seltsam, da die komplette Menge für ein Land gleichzeitig ausgeliefert wird. Dann hätten ja alle Österreicher ihr Heft später erhalten. Bin gespannt, was der Leserservice sagt.



Das ist bei mir kein Einzelfall, das habe ich auch in meiner Mail an euren Support geschrieben:
"Es war seit Beginn meines Abos im Jahr 1999 immer schon so, dass ich die  Zeitschrift in Österreich ein wenig später, als die deutschen  Abonnenten bekommen habe, aber in den ersten Jahren hatte ich sie  zumindest immer bis zum Erstverkaufstag an den Kiosken (d.h. bis  spätestens Mittwoch). In den letzten Jahren wurde die Zeitschrift  zumindest noch immer in der selben Woche zugestellt, d.h. bis spätestens  Freitag, aber seit einiger Zeit funktioniert nicht einmal mehr das,  jetzt kommt die Zeitschrift teilweise erst am Wochenanfang in der Woche  nach dem Erscheinen an den Kiosken."



> Der Bedruck und das Nicht-mehr-wenden-müssen war der ganz ganz ganz großen Mehrheit der Leser extrem wichtig. Deshalb haben wir es geändert.
> 
> Bzgl. des Inlays: Am Ende dieses Artikels gibt es ein PDF zum Herunterladen und Ausdrucken - damit lässt sich eine standesgemäße DVD-Hülle erstellen.



Wenn das wirklich ein so großen Anliegen vieler Leser war, finde ich es auch gut, dass ihr das umgesetzt habt, aber das ist doch kein Grund, dafür die Papphülle zu streichen. Es würde mich interessieren, was bei einer Umfrage rausgekommen wäre, wo man zwischen bedruckter einseitiger DVD und der Hülle hätte wählen müssen...

Das PDF zum Ausdrucken ist zwar besser als nichts, aber es bringt halt nur denen was, die (a) einen Drucker haben (hab ich nicht) und (b) die DVDs in Plastikhüllen archivieren (was ich auch nicht mache). Ersatz für die Papphülle ist das keiner.



> Weder Heft-am-Kiosk-Käufer noch Abonnenten müssen auf irgendetwas verzichten; gegenüber der bisherigen DVD-Aufteilung hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, wir haben genauso viel Platz wie bisher auf der Scheibe. Dass wir bei einem Heft mit zwei DVDs mehr Videos anbieten können (und müssen), liegt auf der Hand. Natürlich kommt es hin und wieder vor, dass die Vollversionen etwas mehr Platz brauchen; im Falle von Oblivion haben wir den Abonnenten zusätzlich die Extended-DVD mit ins Paket gepackt.



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass sich an der Aufteilung durch die Umstellung was geändert hätte, ich habe vielmehr die schleichende Änderung zu immer weniger Videos zugunsten der Vollversion kritisiert. Auf der aktuellen DVD ist *kein einziges *Vorschauvideo und nur zwei Testvideos, und das bei einem äußerst umfangreichen Testteil im Heft. Das ist mir zu wenig.



> Das freut uns sehr - vielen Dank für das Lob. Und bzgl. der Reaktion des Aboservice: Bitte halt mich auf dem Laufenden, was daraus geworden ist (petra.froehlich@pcgames.de).
> 
> Schönes Wochenende!
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche ebenfalls ein schönes (Rest)Wochenende!


----------



## Jonas22 (12. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Heft gekauft, weil ich es toll fand, dass ihr ein tolles Spiel darin habt. Leider ruckelt Gothic 4 sehr stark. Der Performance-Patch der nach der Veröffentlichung raus gegeben wurde lässt sich ( so wie alle anderen patches) nicht installieren. Es kommt jedes Mal der Fehler " Please perform the release check by lauching the ArcaniA.exe" . Ich hatte die Idee, dass sich dieser Fehler vielleicht durch eine Online- Aktivierung beheben lässt, aber ich habe ja keine Seriennummer. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Martinroessler (12. November 2012)

Jonas22 schrieb:


> [...] Fehler " Please perform the release check by lauching the ArcaniA.exe" [...] Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


Jo,

http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...rcania-installationsprobleme.html#post9521921


----------



## Jonas22 (13. November 2012)

*merci*

hui! ganz große klasse! danke!


----------



## radinger (13. November 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Das ist aber in der Tat extrem seltsam, da die komplette Menge für ein Land gleichzeitig ausgeliefert wird. Dann hätten ja alle Österreicher ihr Heft später erhalten. Bin gespannt, was der Leserservice sagt.


 


radinger schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir kein Einzelfall, das habe ich auch in meiner Mail an euren Support geschrieben:
> "Es war seit Beginn meines Abos im Jahr 1999 immer schon so, dass ich die  Zeitschrift in Österreich ein wenig später, als die deutschen  Abonnenten bekommen habe, aber in den ersten Jahren hatte ich sie  zumindest immer bis zum Erstverkaufstag an den Kiosken (d.h. bis  spätestens Mittwoch). In den letzten Jahren wurde die Zeitschrift  zumindest noch immer in der selben Woche zugestellt, d.h. bis spätestens  Freitag, aber seit einiger Zeit funktioniert nicht einmal mehr das,  jetzt kommt die Zeitschrift teilweise erst am Wochenanfang in der Woche  nach dem Erscheinen an den Kiosken."


 
Gestern habe ich eine Antwort vom Computec-Support bekommen und - Überraschung! - die österreichische Post ist schuld.
Ich zitiere:
"Leider können wir nur eine ordnungsgemäße Belieferung bis zur Grenze  gewährleisten, da die weitere Belieferung in den Verantwortungsbereich  der österreichischen Post fällt. Ebenso ist ein Nachforschungsauftrag  leider auch nicht möglich. Seit dem Jahr 2006 müssen  Nachforschungsaufträge im Ausland zu gewöhnlichen Sendungen nicht mehr  zwingend bearbeitet werden. Dieses ist im Weltpostvertrag entsprechend  geregelt."

Die österreichische Post ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber normalerweise bekomme ich alle Sendungen, egal ob Brief, Paket oder Zeitschrift, rasch zugestellt, auch aus Deutschland (ich bestelle zB regelmäßig bei Amazon)! Schon merkwürdig, dass ausgerechnet die PC Games fast immer eine Woche (oder mehr) zu spät kommt.

Aber ich habe schon ein paar plausible Erklärungen dafür gefunden:
- Die PC Games wird an der Grenze an einen Fahrradkurier der österreichischen Post übergeben, der die Zeitschriften dann nach Wien (in Ö muss ja alles über Wien laufen) bringt, wo sie dann in den normalen Postweg kommen. Problem dabei: die paar hundert Kilometer Flachetappe entlang der Donau nach Wien schafft man auch mit dem Fahrrad deutlich schneller als in einer Woche, aber vielleicht legt der Kurier ja eine Bergwertung über den Großglockner ein.
- Die PC Games wird an der Grenze auf ein Floß der österreichischen Post umgeladen und bis die Strömung die Lieferung nach Wien (siehe oben) treibt, vergeht halt ein bisschen Zeit.

Aber ernsthaft: Diese Antwort fällt für mich in die Kategorie "Ich kann nichts dafür, der Hund hat meine Hausaufgabe gefressen".
Ich wohne keine 30 Kilometer entfernt von der deutsch/österreichischen Grenze und in keinem entlegenen Bergdorf ohne Straßenanschluss, wo der Briefträger einmal in der Woche kommt. Selbst wenn Lieferungen aus Deutschland bei der österreichischen Post vielleicht einen Umweg über ein zentrales Verteilzentrum machen und dadurch einen Tag später geliefert werden, ist das keine Erklärung für diese regelmäßige extreme Lieferverzögerung.


----------



## Jonas22 (13. November 2012)

*weg damit*

oh man die erste begeisterung ist ernüchtung gewichen. furchtbares spiel: jetzt kann man nach den installierten patches bei regen gar nichts mehr erkennen. Warum packt ihr dieses spiel ins Heft, welches man ohne Patches kaum ruckelfrei spielen kann und mit patches auch nicht spielen kann weil man bei regen nichts erkennt....naja ich habs aufgegeben nach stundenlanger forum durchforsterei...weg mit dem spiel


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (13. November 2012)

Jonas22 schrieb:


> oh man die erste begeisterung ist ernüchtung gewichen. furchtbares spiel: jetzt kann man nach den installierten patches bei regen gar nichts mehr erkennen. Warum packt ihr dieses spiel ins Heft, welches man ohne Patches kaum ruckelfrei spielen kann und mit patches auch nicht spielen kann weil man bei regen nichts erkennt....naja ich habs aufgegeben nach stundenlanger forum durchforsterei...weg mit dem spiel


 
Bei mir ist es, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, das Gleiche. 
Dieses "bei Regen nichts erkennen" liegt eindeutig daran, dass mit den offiziellen Patches der Kopierschutz wieder eingeschaltet wird.

Es wäre darum von PCGames sehr nett, wenn sie ihren Lesern eine angepasste Version des letzten offiziellen Patches bereitstellen könnten, denn wie gesagt, Arcania ist ohne Patches so wie es auf der Heft-DVD vorliegt praktisch unspielbar.


----------



## SH-Looser (13. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen
patch nr.4 entfernt den Kopierschutz und wegen dem regen schaut mal bei Nordic games ins Forum.Da bekommt man eine lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (13. November 2012)

SH-Looser schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> patch nr.4 entfernt den Kopierschutz ...



Zitat aus den Relaeasenotes des 4 Arcania Patches:" Dieser Patch behebt einige kleine Textfehler. Weiterhin wird die Online-Aktivierung deaktiviert." 

D.h. nur die Online-Aktivierung wird mit diesem Patch deaktiviert, der Kopierschutz (Securom) wurde jedoch nicht mit diesem Patch aus der Arcania.exe entfernt und mit Außnahme der Online-Aktivierung auch nicht deaktiviert.



SH-Looser schrieb:


> ...und wegen dem regen schaut mal bei Nordic games ins Forum.Da bekommt man eine lösung für das Problem.


Zitat aus dem Nordic games Forum:
"Das Problem wird offenbar durch einen Fehler in der Datei "Data_0.pak"  verursacht, der durch den hotfix entstanden ist. Wenn man die Datei im  Data-Verzeichnis im Installationsverzeichnis von Arcania durch die Datei  aus dem "data_1.cab" auf der DvD ersetzt verschwindet das Problem."

Weder die Datei "data_1.cab" noch die Datei "data0.pak" existiert auf  der DVD der PCGames Version. 
Und ich habe auch noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Setupdateien der PCGames Version irgendwie zu entpacken um diese Dateien zu erhalten.
Und selbst wenn, würde es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren, da dieser "Regenbug" mit dem Kopierschutz zusammenhängt und wohl eine versteckte Kopierschutzmaßnahme ist.


----------



## lars9401 (13. November 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Der Bedruck und das Nicht-mehr-wenden-müssen war der ganz ganz ganz großen Mehrheit der Leser extrem wichtig. Deshalb haben wir es geändert.


 
Gegen die neuen DVD-Hüllen hab ich nichts. Was mich aber wirklich gestört sind die Perforierungen. Diese sind nämlich alle im Leim untergegangen. Somit musste ich meine DVDs rausschneiden um nicht die "Hülle" zu zerreißen. Wenn ihr schon diesen Weg geht, dann bitte auf die Qualität achten.


----------



## SH-Looser (14. November 2012)

Ich meinte natürlich die Online-Aktivierung,Entschuldigung.Zum Regenproblem siehe Anhang.Bei mir funktionert es einwandfrei.


----------



## Jonas22 (15. November 2012)

hab ich auch schon über die konsole probiert. Leider konnte man da das wetter nicht ändern. Finde die Lösung aber eigentlich auch ziemlich blöd von der spielatmosphäre her


----------



## FoxLeader74HH (18. November 2012)

Habe mir das aktuelle Heft geholt, weil ich mich auf Gothic 4 zum günstigen Preis gefreut habe. Alles sehr besch...eiden!!! Spiel installiert, alles sauber durchgelaufen. Doppelklick auf das nette Desktop Icon - Kabooom! Fehlermeldung "...funktioniert nicht mehr. Sie werden benachrichtigt wenn eine Lösung verfügbar ist." WTF??? Google zu Rate gezogen, gibt seit 2010 4 Patches die normalerweise automatische Anwendung finden - nicht bei mir, ist ja nicht über Steam gekauft sondern von euch. Einzeln die Patches ausm Netz gezogen - Kaboom Teil 2. Kein Patch lässt sich installen. WTF Teil 2 führt zu absoluter Enttäuschung. Mein PC: AMD Quadcore 4x 3 GHz, 8 GB DDR3, MSI MAinboard, Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT. Es wäre toll wenn jemand nen Tip für mich hat, wie ich den Mist zum Laufen bekomme. Gerne per Mail an foxleader@hotmail.de. Mein persönliches Fazit: Spiele im Angebot direkt vom Hersteller online beziehen, kostet zwar ein paar Euronen mehr, aber dafür läuft´s dann auch. NIE WIEDER!!!!


----------



## Gahmuret (18. November 2012)

Wieso beim Rückblick die box von Knights of the old republic mmorpg und nicht die vom ersten Teil? Vorallem da der screenshot von einem der ersten beiden stammt.


----------



## dantestr1991 (27. November 2012)

ich kant gutte dutch abber ich hab gekauft diese magazine (PC MAGAZINE) mit gothic 4 vollversion und ich hab keine serial number fur updates .  wo kan ich finde it ? ill say it in English as well .I have bought the magazine with the full version game Gothic 4 from you PC MAGAZINE and it doesn't come with a serial number the game installs but you cant update without the serial key .. if you can help me i will appreciate it . Thanks


----------

